# UTV Plowers



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok guys im wondering what you you all use your utv's to plow? parking lots? private drives or what? they look like beasts and extremely maneuverable. just wondering what you are doing with yours thanks guys Thumbs Up


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

i didnt know if anyone would use these for a shoveling crew? im debating one for the apartment complex im bidding, there are a ton of walkways and tight spots a truck will not get into. im just exploring options for that and a few residentials i do


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

one of my guys uses his JD Ranger and Boss plow for one of my Apartments. 
I sent him out to shovel, He went home and got it... Came back 20 min. later and said he was done couldnt believe it! Its a beast Got it Decked out with LED's Very nice especially with the boss plow. Best Mini plow on the market! It stacks way higher than any other UTV plow. Just go on Youtube and watch the videos!


----------



## smokejmpr (Jun 3, 2009)

We have a 06 Kubota 900 it is a beast have pushed snow over a 6' fence. great for getting into tight spots.


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

smokejmpr;1294080 said:


> We have a 06 Kubota 900 it is a beast have pushed snow over a 6' fence. great for getting into tight spots.


 wow i didnt think they had that much pushing power


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

No one can say this isnt sweet! 
Check out the JD gator in action!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

The kubota is a diesel with a hydro transmission....it is a beast for plowing. The gator is belt driven if I am not mistaken


----------



## smokejmpr (Jun 3, 2009)

Kubota and Bobcat both are hydro drive. this is what gives great pushing power. I will see if I have any pics.


----------



## Calheavyrigger (Aug 27, 2011)

*Snow blowers for ATV's*

I am considering a Bercomac snow blower which I have been told are great by some and bad by others. Snow blowers on an atv are better since the atv's don't have the weight behind them to push a plow. check this out bercomac.com


----------



## brumas (Sep 12, 2011)

*What about the japanese mini trucks?*



getsum;1293856 said:


> Ok guys im wondering what you you all use your utv's to plow? parking lots? private drives or what? they look like beasts and extremely maneuverable. just wondering what you are doing with yours thanks guys Thumbs Up


I'll fit a Plow in one of my mini trucks, it looks they take care of the business as well.
Probably no so good as the machines that you mention here, but by the videos it seems they will do the job


----------



## 6090 (Sep 15, 2003)

Check out the BOSS lineup of UTV Plows.

http://www.bossplow.com/utv-plows


----------



## brumas (Sep 12, 2011)

rhkfwain;1308243 said:


> Check out the BOSS lineup of UTV Plows.
> 
> http://www.bossplow.com/utv-plows


Your other boss colleague told me that boss plows dont fit in mini trucks.

"Thank you for contacting THE BOSS Snowplow. Unfortunately, our blades will not fit any mini trucks."

I can imagine that the receiver for the boss plow is made more for the atvs and utv so probably wont fit in the mini truck frame, but for sure with some tweaks here and there we would make it work


----------



## 6090 (Sep 15, 2003)

brumas;1308788 said:


> Your other boss colleague told me that boss plows dont fit in mini trucks.
> 
> "Thank you for contacting THE BOSS Snowplow. Unfortunately, our blades will not fit any mini trucks."
> 
> I can imagine that the receiver for the boss plow is made more for the atvs and utv so probably wont fit in the mini truck frame, but for sure with some tweaks here and there we would make it work


That is correct sir, we do not offer an undercarriage for the mini trucks. The thread was titled "UTV Plowers" and I wanted to attach a link for any UTV Plowers that may not be aware that Boss is offering a commercial grade plow for several different brands of UTV's. My apologies for any confusion.


----------

